# Wings & Caprines 2020 kidding



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Kidding is just around the corner!

Kidding building has been cleaned out, some cameras going up. 
Kidding supplies ordered online, need to pick a few more things up and get the play pens setup.  Newborn kisses are right around the corner :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

Day 145 is 1/24 for Berlin, Lemon Drop (bred to Kiegh) and Ruthie (bred to Charms).
Drops and Berlin will be FF. So excited to see these udders. Berlin is a daughter of Ruth, my foundation doe. She has two full sisters (born 2016) who have already freshened- both really good does!

Berlin- baby pic. Trying to figure out where I have her yearling pics ??? 









Lemon Drop 









Kiegh my guy :inlove:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Ruthie (SG JNR Homestead Ruth 1*M AR VEEV 89 @6-03)! This pic was taken Christmas day I believe. She's got a load in there! Please excuse the mud... we had several days of rain!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're gorgeous! WOW!
Happy kidding, I can't wait to see the kids, If they're anything like their parents you'll do amazing in the ring


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ruthie (SG JNR Homestead Ruth 1*M AR VEEV 89 @6-03)! This pic was taken Christmas day I believe. She's got a load in there! Please excuse the mud... we had several days of rain!
> 
> View attachment 168913
> 
> ...


Her buddah bellies make me chuckle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties. 
You must be super excited for those kiddo's.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless Ruthies heart...shes as wide as she is tall! Both Does are amazing
I hope all your dreams for your bloodlines comes together in your kidds!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are beautiful! Wishing you a happy healthy and easy start to kick-off kidding season! Do you bottle raise all the kids?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! I am excited 

@SalteyLove Yep, kids will be bottle fed. We have a (clean) tested herd and don't do CAE prevention, I just prefer bottle raising. We may co-parent with a doe or two later in the year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Ruthie is stunning! She certainly looks to be carrying a load!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, go Ruthie go! Beautiful goats, happy kidding!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all!

Snapped a pic of "Strawberry" earlier today  She's a F2 Mini Lamancha, she'll be a 2 y/o 2nd freshener. Due on her own birthday! 2/21! Love this little doe. Thinking twins or trips this time.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwwwwwwww so cute!!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks!

So we took Millie out of retirement in hopes to get another doe kid. Millie was our first Lamancha, she was unregistered but eventually we were able to register her as NOA.

Millie is not our best do, she'll never step foot in the show ring but she has produced phenomenal kids for us. Millie and her daughters have fantastic length of lactation. So milky! She has two milking daughters in our herd- a mini and a standard (ADGA grade) lamancha. Her ADGA daughter is not a SGCH doe and earned her AR *M in all three categories as a FF.

Millie hasn't kidded since 2016! She tends to have singles (her daughters love to through triplets though, go figure). I'm thinking a single again. You never know though, she has such a deep, wide body it's easy to hide kids.  The pic is kinda deceptive, she is a powerhouse! Don't mind her crazy hair- it doesn't look like that all the time. It was warm and super humid today...everyone in this line ends up with a "bad hair day" when the humidity gets bad. Due 2/6


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

8 days away! Ruth is MASSIVE!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh poor little lady! She's humongous...almost there!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> 8 days away! Ruth is MASSIVE!
> 
> View attachment 169517


She is gonna give up the goods soon cause of this HIGE weather change we got goin on i bet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Last Saturday I went ahead and pulled Ruth up, poor girl is so big she was having a hard time around the rest of the herd. I had her in a 30x20 pen that is right across from the house (it has a 10x20 canopy and a 6x5 3-sided shelter). This allowed her to still get plenty of exercise since it was so early. She's been stringing discharge on and off and her udder is starting to fill! The last two nights I've been putting her in a stall so I'd be able to watch the camera.

Won't be long before kids arrive! :inlove:

Here's my view  Ruth and her herdmate, Leah (3/4 sibling, retired). I brought Leah up along with Ruth for company.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting close! Are you missing any goats? I am pretty sure ruth ate one of them! She is gigantic!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Getting close! Are you missing any goats? I am pretty sure ruth ate one of them! She is gigantic!


She is! Her hormones are crazy right now. One minute she's super lovey and get enough attention, the next she hates EVERYTHING. She's being a drama queen. Ruth did give me a scare this morning, she wasn't all the interested in food which isn't like her at all. She was eating alfalfa though and tonight she's back to normal. Thank goodness!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

In other news, I went ahead and put Lemon Drop in a kidding stall. Her udder is substantially larger than it was this AM, her tail head is soft and her ligs are softening as well. Big difference since this morning. Lemon's full sibling and dam kid very quickly without much notice (like rock hard ligs, and a few hours later you find kids....).


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> In other news, I went ahead and put Lemon Drop in a kidding stall. Her udder is substantially larger than it was this AM, her tail head is soft and her ligs are softening as well. Big difference since this morning. Lemon's full sibling and dam kid very quickly without much notice (like rock hard ligs, and a few hours later you find kids....).


All these girls are just disappointin me now! Eesh! NEED a cute kid fix.

Was Ruby one to be a drama llama? Or just of hai family look what i gifted you with? Lol!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> All these girls are just disappointin me now! Eesh! NEED a cute kid fix.
> 
> Was Ruby one to be a drama llama? Or just of hai family look what i gifted you with? Lol!


Ruby seemed to have pretty calm/low stress births. Of course we were always there with her and she took comfort with us being with her. Her last kidding was a bit rough, she went to day 155 and had triplets, the one kid wasn't viable. But all in all she always did great. She was the best mom and could be kept with all our kids, she was always so gentle!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I’m setting the alarm every two hours so that I can check in Lemon. It could go either way with her. :kid:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

(dance) Lemon is in early labor!

Ruth & Berlin have just about lost their ligs.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You are gonna be one busy goat mama! Sending prayers for easy kiddings, healthy kids and does - can't wait for the tiny baby fix!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> (dance) Lemon is in early labor!
> 
> Ruth & Berlin have just about lost their ligs.


Can i just come sit in a corner and be silent and still? Yanno... so ya'll can pick out my buckling for me to bond with...... then when the mancha mamas go ya'll can pick my doelings..... Hahahhaha! I can bring coffee and other drinks of your choice.

P.s. paul would KEEL me! :heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Sfgwife yep, he'd not be a happy camper 

Happy Kidding it sounds like she's getting really close! Praying for a textbook easy kidding for Lemon and note to the Goodgoat blimp (Ruth) get a move on girl... you'll feel a hundred pounds lighter once you show the world what you've been hiding in there for the last 5 months


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> @Sfgwife yep, he'd not be a happy camper
> 
> Happy Kidding it sounds like she's getting really close! Praying for a textbook easy kidding for Lemon and note to the Goodgoat blimp (Ruth) get a move on girl... you'll feel a hundred pounds lighter once you show the world what you've been hiding in there for the last 5 months


Eh. It would not last long....the paul bein mad part. I jist say i need more goats. He shakes hos head and says where we goin THIS time. Hahahaha.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Can i just come sit in a corner and be silent and still? Yanno... so ya'll can pick out my buckling for me to bond with...... then when the mancha mamas go ya'll can pick my doelings..... Hahahhaha! I can bring coffee and other drinks of your choice.
> 
> P.s. paul would KEEL me! :heehee:


(rofl) You are crazy! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)
At this point I don't know when they'll kid. They are driving me nuts! Berlin has been having light contractions, and has been stringing discharge. 
Lemon is up/down over and over.

I haven't put my hands on Ruth. She has a terrible attitude right now but she's really dropped and has been positioning. She's got some discharge going on too. I don't really like this all night kinda thing... so they need to hurry it up (rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> (rofl) You are crazy! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)
> At this point I don't know when they'll kid. They are driving me nuts! Berlin has been having light contractions, and has been stringing discharge.
> Lemon is up/down over and over.
> 
> I haven't put my hands on Ruth. She has a terrible attitude right now but she's really dropped and has been positioning. She's got some discharge going on too. I don't really like this all night kinda thing... so they need to hurry it up (rofl)


They are waitin for this storm to come through.... you know it is true. ;(. And yes. I might be a bit crazy but hey... ya'll like me so that says somethin bout the company you keep. Hahhaahhaha!

And. If when miss naughty britches (she was a pickpocket this mornin a d got gloves from BOTH my coat pockets) goes into labor and i call and say hey guess what.... i would be puttin her in the big room. Needin more space for the HUMANS. We will all be holdin a hoof! Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Lemon kidded triplet does! :kid3::kid3::kid3:

Good thoughts & prayers appreciated for one of the doelings, she wasn’t presented correctly and I’m a bit worried about her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers for all three of your newest little ladies. Congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on 3 little girls! 

Sending good thoughts and prayers for the one little girl:hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh wow 3 girls? AWESOME! Can you please please Please..put their pictures in our 2020 Kidding Tally ? We need the does...and everybody needs to see your babies!:wowwoot):lolgoat:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Berlin just kidded twins! Buck & doe.

They are beautiful. The doe is stunning. I just can't believe it. She may be staying here.

@Moers kiko boars 
Absolutely! Once thing calm down a bit.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> They are beautiful. The doe is stunning. I just can't believe it. She may be staying here


Oh, come on! You can't say that just and leave us hanging! I wanna see the little cuties!

:lolgoat:I hope everyone is getting settled and you can have a little break before ruth decides to blow up and you have a goat army running around. Can't wait to see the little ones!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see them. ..ok Sandy...we gotta get our girls busy! I told Chevy...no food till I get babies!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ya know what she did???? Nothing....walked away...laid down...and ignored me!!!:bookgoat:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

So Ruth kidded. Quads. 


ALL. BUCKS. 

 mg:

I so wanted a doe kid to keep. I'm thankful they are all healthy. But REALLY?!?!? Four BUCKS?!?
At least she's of my best does. They should make really nice herdsires. If anyone near NC wants a really nice buck, PM me! Fantastic genetics behind these guys and Ruth has a lot to offer!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it went well but sorry it was all males.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> So Ruth kidded. Quads.
> 
> ALL. BUCKS.
> 
> ...


@BethJ here is you a lil nigi buckling! Hahahahaha! They are VERY close to you.....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on your healthy boys! 
I wish I was closer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations. I understand your pain! 9 bucks....3 does for me! Arrrrrggggg!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg: Wow, that is a lot of boys. 

Glad they are healthy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Here's a sneak peak! Working on getting better pics later


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh, it is crazy how large these quads were. 3-4lbs each! Poor Ruth (Nigerian) had over 14lbs of kid in her. Good thing she has excellent body capacity (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Here's a sneak peak! Working on getting better pics later
> View attachment 170381


And where is the precious doeling that deemed a keeper as she was just dry? (clap)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh I love the little Swiss marked one....wish you were closer!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooohhhh my gooodddnesss! Sooo cute! They are sooo tiny! Look like little elves! Adorable!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Ruthies boys! 
Working on doe pics.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh I love the little Swiss marked one....wish you were closer!


Shipping! LOL

I think M9 needs to go down to TX


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:
As long as they stop by in Oklahoma for me to move on..and Stuffer to play with. For a few days...Then GoofyGoat can have him.....:neat:
They are all ADORABLE!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Whoever gets m6 and m9 are gonna have AMAZING herdsires! All of them are handsome but those two make my heart go pitter patter. They are just PERFECTION! You are amazing J!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are very handsome! Darn little photo bombers in M6's picture. Too cute:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No, M-^


Goat Whisperer said:


> Shipping! LOL
> 
> I think M9 needs to go down to TX


No, M-6 is the one that caught my eye in the beginning


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Y'all please send some good thoughts and prayers for Ruth (momma of the quad bucks)

She's been having a tough time. I'm worried about her. 
We were up all night checking on her and trying to boost her temp.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no Poor ruth. I hope she will be okay. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

@Sfgwife OMG don't temp me! They are adorable! Hmmmm? You got me thinking now lol

I hope Ruthie is feeling better!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> @Sfgwife OMG don't temp me! They are adorable! Hmmmm? YouI hope Ruthie is feeling better!


they would work on the obers too... just sayin.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Y'all please send some good thoughts and prayers for Ruth (momma of the quad bucks)
> 
> She's been having a tough time. I'm worried about her.
> We were up all night checking on her and trying to boost her temp.


How is she doin? I am sorry!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying for Ruth! 
I'm so sorry she's not well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How is Ruth doing? I hope she is improving for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all, thanks for asking about my girl :hug:

She's hanging in there. Her temp dropped last night and I was up through the night trying to boost and monitor her. Her temp has been above 100 but lower than 101.5 all day. Eating is touch and go. Right now she's doing pretty good and ate a bunch of soaked beet pulp (I added extra molasses) and is eating grass hay pretty good. 

She has Bluelite, water, caprine challenger, minerals, baking soda, tums, two different grass hays, alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp along with molasses water offered every few hours.
She's also getting MFO, dyne, probios, & b-complex. She wanted some milk (she has never wanted milk ever since weaning as she was dam raised) so she is getting some milk too.

Her temp is still low but she has rumen function and is chewing cud. She's alert & active. I have her in a stall and am watching her on the barn cams. I tested her ketones and they were a little off but not bad. I think it's more a calcium issue. 

Continued thoughts & prayers are appreciated for my girl. It so scary.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

just checking in . Poor Ruthie. Flat dark beer maybe? 
Sort of sounds like milk fever, but I've never seen a case so I'm not sure. 
Praying she bounces back soon.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

She’s doing okay, her temp was still low this AM @ 100.2. I’m looking for another thermometer but last I checked it was accurate. She was eating hay pretty good last night. I’m soaking more beet pulp for her. 

I was thinking milk fever too. 
The MFO (actually this bottle is Oral Cal MPK, but they are the same thing has calcium, magnesium, potassium, and phosphorus) to help with milk fever. It also has dextrose in it. So far, this has been better than the CMPK paste. 

I may try the beer, but her rumen function sounds good. Thanks for the reminder though! That’s a good idea. 

We are calling our vet once she gets in. If we can’t bring Ruth in I want to at least bring some blood up to check her levels.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How much MFO are you giving her? Ive never used it but grabbed a bottle to have on hand since I have 6 kidding fairly soon. What's the doseage for Nigi's?
Please let us know what the vet says, I'm pulling for the sweet girl!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I've been doing 20cc twice daily. I started with 12cc, then increased when her temp started falling.

We are taking her to the vet tonight. Starting on Pen G now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I've been doing 20cc twice daily. I started with 12cc, then increased when her temp started falling.
> 
> We are taking her to the vet tonight. Starting on Pen G now.


Thanks! Praying all goes well and the vet gives you something to get her back on track.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I hope Ruth is OK.
Are you keeping one of these bucklings for yourself?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Ruth update.

Her WBC was really high, over 2x then what it should be right now. 
Her calcium is also low, after I've been pumping her full of it for the last few days. Who knows what it was when she first started going down. 

I had a bad feeling last night and this morning. I knew it was more than a calcium issue. I was worried about her going toxic. Talked to the vet & I started her on an antibiotic this AM, within a few hours her temp went up by a degree. I need to go out and temp her again. 

Ruth did pass the placenta after she kidded but there could be a piece in there causing the infection/making her go toxic. Thanking God she didn't hit the point of sepsis! For those that pray, please continue praying for my sweet girl. This is truly terrifying. I bawled my eyes out earlier when I was sitting with her. This goat means so much to me. I wouldn't be where I am today without that goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she gets better for you quickly.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hope your girl picks up and feels better soon. Congrats on all the kids.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ruth update.
> 
> Her WBC was really high, over 2x then what it should be right now.
> Her calcium is also low, after I've been pumping her full of it for the last few days. Who knows what it was when she first started going down.
> ...


Awwww sweetheart your girl WILL get better! Prayin for all of you. Cause i know how much you love those monsters. .


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Her temp plummeted again. 

It's up some, but needs to be higher.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying for your girl! 
I hope she's better this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her temp may be lower because there is no circulation going on.
Lay around to much, you stay cold. 

She isn't moving around, get her to walk. Get things going and warmed up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Her temp may be lower because there is no circulation going on.
> Lay around to much, you stay cold.
> 
> She isn't moving around, get her to walk. Get things going and warmed up.


Thanks for the info, she actually is staying pretty active!  Which amazes me with her temp being so low.

Two days ago I started giving the MFO (CMPK) 3x a day. Just gave her her 2nd dose for the day. Temp is still low. 100.3. Rumen function is good. She's nibbling on feed/hay but still not eating great. I think it's the infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thought I'd throw it out there, it is strange. 

Praying for her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Thought I'd throw it out there, it is strange.
> 
> Praying for her.


Definitely appreciate it (both prayers & info)!

It is so strange. And very scary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Poor Ruth! Praying for her!! 

And oh. my. word. M9 is DIVINE! He's going to be a winner right there.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Ruth doing today? She's been in my prayers along with my Hagrid who's also been having temp issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Ruth seemed to have a pretty good day today. She ate an entire bowl of soaked beet pulp and even ate some caprine challenger! She hasn't wanted any for days. She was eating hay a bit ago but now she's laying under her heat-lamps and chewing cud. Her temp came up to 101.5! That was the best it has been in a few days. I checked a little bit ago and it was back down to 100.3 but I went ahead and loaded her up on her next round of meds. She also had two helpings of bluelite, she only likes it warm though.

@GoofyGoat 
I am so sorry for the loss of your boy. My heart hurts for you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Poor Ruth! Praying for her!!
> 
> And oh. my. word. M9 is DIVINE! He's going to be a winner right there.


Thank you! M9 is my favorite too. Crazy enough though, he's the only one who hasn't sold! The other three had deposits placed on them last Sunday. He's gonna be a nice buck.

@IHEARTGOATS I already have a Ruth buck. He's one really nice buck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One thing, calcium doesn't absorb well in the presence of bicarbonate... The soda may not be a good idea. 
There's a supplement called Angel Maker, many horse supply stores carry it as does chewys.com 
It saved one of my does that had much the same problem. 
The raspberry leaf base contains many great things for goats. 
If you can't find it you might try rose hip vitamin C and vitamin D3 geltabs, they will help the calcium along and add healing properties of their own.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ruth seemed to have a pretty good day today. She ate an entire bowl of soaked beet pulp and even ate some caprine challenger! She hasn't wanted any for days. She was eating hay a bit ago but now she's laying under her heat-lamps and chewing cud. Her temp came up to 101.5! That was the best it has been in a few days. I checked a little bit ago and it was back down to 100.3 but I went ahead and loaded her up on her next round of meds. She also had two helpings of bluelite, she only likes it warm though.
> 
> @GoofyGoat
> I am so sorry for the loss of your boy. My heart hurts for you


I'm glad to hear she's eating that's great news! Hopefully her temp will go up and stay up soon. 
Thank you for your prayers while you were hurting too. It means a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear she is feeling a bit better,
keep up the good work.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thank you! M9 is my favorite too. Crazy enough though, he's the only one who hasn't sold! The other three had deposits placed on them last Sunday. He's gonna be a nice buck.
> 
> @IHEARTGOATS I already have a Ruth buck. He's one really nice buck.


I didn't know that.
Who is it?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I didn't know that.
> Who is it?


Peter, brother to Rue. He's the most correct buck I've bred yet. Probably one of the most correct I've seen. I get butterflies every time I look at him. His sire scored 87 VVE as a yearling and this boy is even better. I've got to get pics of him. I can't wait to LA him. Hopefully he isn't a funky awkward stage then...you know how it is with young bucks. I also have access to Red Hot's litter mate brother. He's nice too but not the same as my Peter buck.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

So Ruth's temp hasn't been above 100.4 today. She's active though. Just gave banamine to see if that helps.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

goathiker said:


> One thing, calcium doesn't absorb well in the presence of bicarbonate... The soda may not be a good idea.
> There's a supplement called Angel Maker, many horse supply stores carry it as does chewys.com
> It saved one of my does that had much the same problem.
> The raspberry leaf base contains many great things for goats.
> If you can't find it you might try rose hip vitamin C and vitamin D3 geltabs, they will help the calcium along and add healing properties of their own.


That's interesting! I actually stopped the BS b/c she didn't want it.

I'll have to look into that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do know the banamine may lower the temp too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Do know the banamine may lower the temp too.


It hasn't in this case. Doing as my vet instructed, when on the banamine her temp actually goes up. Of course not what many would think but it makes her more active and gets her eating- raising her temp


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sure enough, about 2 hours after the banamine her temp went up to 101.5


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Temp is back down to 100.5 but she is eating her soaked beet pulp, asked for BlueLite and milk- which I gladly gave her. 

I may take her back up to the vet tomorrow to re-check her wbc and calcium levels. 

Of course during this I've come down with some bug/cold. It, in addition to the stress these goats are putting me through is really kicking my butt. I'm spent and so loopy right now, I ended up spilling the milk from 3 goats trying to pour it from the bucket into a jar. Apparently it is a near impossible task right now. I ended up spilling over an ounce of the CMPK liquid too 

I'm just ready for my girl to be back to 100%.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Got pics of the doelings a few days back. Loving these girls. M5 is a lot nicer than the pic shows. she didn't want to stand pretty LOL


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

LOVE M3! Gorgeous kids all around!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Going to take Ruth back to vet to re-run blood work (I would just pull the blood myself but vet doesn't want it in a red-top, and I only have 1 lavender top tube). Wish us luck!

@FoxRidge Thank you! I'm really liking these kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

OH! Ruth's temp was 101 this morning! That was just over 10 hours since her last round of meds, and even longer since she had the banamine. That's over a degree higher than what I've been dealing with every morning....progress!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> OH! Ruth's temp was 101 this morning! That was just over 10 hours since her last round of meds, and even longer since she had the banamine. That's over a degree higher than what I've been dealing with every morning....progress!


That's fantastic news! YAY!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Just read this thread, I’ll be keeping Ruth in my thoughts. Glad her temp is improving!

Congrats on the gorgeous kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~! Glad to hear she is improving daily. Good work.

Those kids are adorable.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! The WBC and calcium levels are looking better. WBC still needs to come down but it is still progress! Going out to take her temp now & give meds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The doelings are BEAUTIFUL
Hey..you take it easy! Get some EmerGEn C. Please get some rest & eat chicken soup. If your not well, the goats will suffer! 
You & your doe need a time out! Bless your heart!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The doelings are BEAUTIFUL
> Hey..you take it easy! Get some EmerGEn C. Please get some rest & eat chicken soup. If your not well, the goats will suffer!
> You & your doe need a time out! Bless your heart!


Thank you! No rest today......spent the day cleaning pens and doing buck care. Weigh, hooves, famacha, deworm (prepping them for a move) the whole bit.

Just came in from milking and feeding...Ruth has been able to maintain her temp for the last two days without banamine! WooHoo!!!!!!! I am so happy. She gave me a scare. She definitely was going septic. Thinking we will be okay though. Thank goodness!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Millie (NOA Lamancha) is in the kidding stall! Today is 146 for her. 
Poor girl must've slipped and hurt her shoulder. Always something with these goats! She was probably charging after another one of the does, she's a brat like that.  She's loving her own digs. She gets so grouchy when she's pregnant. Can't blame her though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Millie is getting close! If she has a doe we’ll keep her  Bucks go for meat. 
She hasn’t kidded in years (we pulled her out of retirement) so good thoughts are appreciated! We’ll likely co-parent this kid/s as she has always dam raised in the past and is such a good mom......and I don’t particularly like milking Millie so it’s a win/win.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Millie.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Buck doe twins! Millie did good!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Congrats. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh that's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:neat::inlove::inlove:
Twins(woot)
Dont forget to put them on the 2020 kidding tally! So excited for you! Cant wait to see them!!:wow:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

So Totality (Nigerian Dwarf) kidded with a single buck. Today was day 150! Our ND's never go that long! I knew it'd be a single buck too.... I'm going to have a serious talk with Charms...He's given me 5 kids so far, and all 5 have been bucks! But all is well. Totality is a FF and came in with a pretty udder! I was thinking of selling her, maybe not now ? Need to get pics, he's a cutie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I wanna see pictures !!!!
please 


Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Whew! We've been crazy busy over here! Holly kidded buck/does, then Willow kidded a single buck (REALY?!? I so wanted a doe from her!). I pulled Eclipse up last night, she was looking close. We have also been waiting on Strawberry (she's a mini Lamancha). Around 5:30 Eclipse starts pushing, not real hard but enough to tell you "babies soon". I gather up my milking equipment and start milking/bottle feeding all the other babies while I'm keep an eye on Eclipse. 

I see Strawberry and she has that "look". I put her in the stall. Continue feeding everyone else, putting hay out, the whole bit. Eclipse is progressing but still not quite ready. 
I toss Strawberry some hay & pellets. She's up walking around. No discharge, contractions or anything yet. I come in to bring the rest of the milk inside. Not even 5 minutes since I was just in with Strawberry. Look at the camera...... She has a kid on the ground! mg:
Run out there, sure enough a pretty little doeling! I scoop her up and start toweling her off. 
Eclipse is starting some serous pushes. Strawberry clearly has a few more in her. Sure enough, both does were kidding at the same time. Thankfully my Mom (we raise the goats together) stayed with Strawberry. I went over with Eclipse. Eclipse didn't have a whole lot of "room", so I gently helped stretch her and used lube as she was dilating. I knew a kid was getting close, but couldn't feel anything within a finger's length. A few more hard pushes.... Oh $h!t! Not good. 
Baby is UPSIDEDOWN AND BACKWARDS! It was tiny too. DOA, I didn't try to revive it. It is maybe 10 ounces, if that. Fully formed, but tiny. Teeth hadn't come through yet. A doeling of course  At this point I'm pretty stressed, I was really worried because at the start of labor the waterbags didn't look normal. Luckily she had two more kids, presented okay (head first, feet were back though). Both alive, good sized and DOES! (dance) Strawberry had two more does as well! Triplet does (1 doa) for both mommas! Both dams did very well and I'm glad they didn't wait until midnight to kid 

I'll get some pics soon! Of course NC is having a cold snap...and GASP! We actually got snow last night! I'm ready for my 75* weather back, please!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow sounds very busy! Great job, sorry about the one lost but congrats on all the rest.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, you were very busy! Sorry about the DOA doeling. That is never the happiest sight and always makes you worry about whats to come. So glad that you still got 2 live little girls!

Congrats on all the doelings(and the couple of bucklings)! Can't wait to see them.(dance)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! I don't have any pics of today's babies. Just too tired.

Here's Holly's twins and Willows buck catching some zzz's after their bottle 









Totality's single buck. He'll be going with the spotted buck above, both as pet wethers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! They're adorable congratulations! I can't wait to see the rest


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Twin Lamanchas born last night! Buck/doe.

Here's Eclipse's two doelings. Love them! 

















Holly's doe









Still working on getting pics of the rest


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! 

Those girls are super pretty! I want to come and cuddle them all:bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! They're gorgeous!congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohh I love the pics youve taken of all these little babies! You have been busy and going for quite awhile! Im sorry for the loss of the tiny ones. Im grateful all the others are strong & doing well!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! I've been so bad about getting pics this year. Just so darn busy!
Here's Holly's buckling. We've never had such crazy colors before. It must be coming from their sire. He goes to his new home tomorrow along with Totality's buck. They are pets, and will be wethered once they are of age.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Clover is in the kidding stall. She's been acting like she's been pushing on and off. Stringing discharge. I was up every 30 minutes to an hour checking on her through the nigh. So tired! 
These pics were taken 2/10. CarolinaGirl is wearing a pink collar, Clover blue. Both are looking 
big! CarolinaGirl is due at the end of next week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.

The does look content.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Clover kidded triplet does, CarolinaGirl kidded quads, 2b/2d! 
Red Hot is up next, ligs are gone and a lot of up/down. 
Pic from last spring, love this doe!

Red Hot (aka Peanut)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay peanut!
Textbook easy and lots of doelings!
Happy Kidding!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Peanut kidded! I was up all night watching her on the camera. Set the alarm for every 30 minutes in fear that'd I'd fall asleep & miss the kidding. Our girls CAN kid by themselves, but in the rare occasion they need help, I want to be there! We try to never miss a kidding. 

It was a good thing too, she started at around 6 or 7, pushing hard. The first kid was upside-down AND backwards. Geesh! I really thought the kid would be dead, but much to my surprise they kid was very much ALIVE! After the first doeling, Peanut had another doe & 1 buckling, they came no problem. Peanut seems to be doing okay, but it was a scary kidding for sure. 
I'm totally smitten, one doe looks nearly identical to Peanut. I'm in love :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on ALL THE BABIES! PICTURES. PICTURES & MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!! I would love to see all the baby peanuts!!!:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Me too 
Way to go Peanut!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! Glad you were able to to get eveyone out! Good job. 

I 3rd the Pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow.... It's been a while! Life got insanely busy! We've hit the 60 kid mark now. Babies babies babies! I'll update as I'm able.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wondered where you were hiding? Are your ears burning? I was telling @MadHouse about your pathway material. She has some questions about it. 
Glad youre back!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I actually just logged on! Taking a break from working on the new barn


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, sitting down for a few minutes and thought I'd come back and update. Breeding season is right around the corner 

So after Peanut kidded, we had had a few weeks break without having any does due.
We actually settled on a new farm in February and needed to get things setup for goats. We had family & friends (including the most awesome @Sfgwife & family) working on getting the barn up while my mom & I were packing/birthing goats.

We took that 2 week window of time to get the herd moved and settled. THAT was an ordeal! Thank goodness most our goats are show goats and are used to travel, we had some very heavy bred does but we needed to get the goats moved NOW! I slept in the barn the first night to make sure everyone was settling in. I do the same at shows and the girls always take comfort knowing that their momma is there for them. :inlove:

They all handled the move great! Shortly after arriving the next wave of kidding started. The though thing was that none of our barn cams have been installed. Thankfully we have a garage I could bring the does into (in pens, with tarps and bedding of course) and I could keep an eye on things.

Trudy kidded twin does 4/2/2020 (she was actually at the other farm w/ family b/c she she was about to kid, after kidding we brought her up to the new place)

(LM) Charlotte kidded 4/7 with buck/doe twins.

(LM) Mariah kidded 4/17 with triplet does

(MLM) Rose kidded 4/19 with b/d twins

(LM) Prynne kidded 4/19 with twin bucks

(RG LM) Mousse kidded with twin does on 4/20

Pink (nubian, bred to LM) kidded 4/21 with twin does

(LM) Poppy kidded 4/22 with twin bucks

(ND) Paris kidded 5/22 with a single doeling

(MLM)Trouble kidded 5/23 with triplets. 2d/1b

(MLM) Sass kidded 5/28 with twin does

(MLM) Bingo kidded 6/2 with triplet bucks

(MLM) Jolene kidded 6/22 with a single doe

(MLM) Simone kidded 7/22 with twin bucks

EDIT, Rondi kidded sometime with twins. Around the same time as Trouble. I forgot about that one LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Some random kids pics.
Trudy doeling 1 (went to VA)








Allure doeling (went to a local NC farm)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Trudy doeling 2 (newborn) 
She went to NY









Rose's mini lamancha babies


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Trudy doeling 2 (newborn)
> She went to NY
> View attachment 186721
> 
> ...


Awwww no pics of the adorable pippi! Paul gooed and gahhed at her ears! Lol.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Haha I'm working on it. You know how bad the internet is here!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Rose's Mini, Mousse's Lamancha doeling and Pink's 50% Nubian doeling.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> View attachment 186725
> View attachment 186727
> View attachment 186729


Is the lil nigi doeling in the right pic a keeper? She is a beauty!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh baby lamanchas! Soooo cooool. I hear the dark side calling. They are such a sweet breed.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer
What do you charge for your LaMancha doelings like Trudy's? They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Rose's Mini, Mousse's Lamancha doeling and Pink's 50% Nubian doeling.


Ahhhhh hi adorable pip!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

@Sfgwife She is sold. Would have loved to keep her but I told myself I would only keep 3 doelings. I did keep her littermate though!

@Moers kiko boars Yes! Lamanchas are SO darn sweet. You would love them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

mariella said:


> @Goat Whisperer
> What do you charge for your LaMancha doelings like Trudy's? They are so gorgeous!


Thank you!

We don't charge by color, so that part doesn't matter. We look at the genetics and the achievements of sire/dam etc. Our Lamanchas run from $350-550. Nigerians go from $450-$1200.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------

